# leg cramps and pins & needles? jollynomad



## jollynomad (Jun 4, 2020)

what to do about pins and needles in feet and hands when walking and cycling and severe lower leg cramp most nights, doctor said "we know less about cramp than the Romans" any Romans out there!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 4, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @jollynomad

Have you had diabetes long? do you have any circulation problems?

Ive moved your post to the exercise section for more tailored responses from our cyclists. 

I have had worse cramps while being a member of a gym and have very few now i am mostly relying on dog walks for exercise.

Are there foods that are supposed to help? I think hydration is supposed to be important. As is stretching the muscles and cooling down after exercise.









						Leg cramps
					

Read about leg cramps, a common condition where the muscles in the leg suddenly become tight and painful.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## Drummer (Jun 5, 2020)

I know that I am dehydrated if I get cramps. I tried all sorts of minerals, vitamins and various potions - turned out I just needed plain old water.


----------



## atoll (Jun 5, 2020)

try taking 1000mg vitamin C every day cured my trigger finger and goes a long way to reduce pain from neuropathy in hands and feet.
cramps in lower legs can be a sign of claudication or periferal arteriel disease which can be caused by cholesterol,smoking and diabetes


----------



## brisr949 (Jun 7, 2020)

I did get pins and needles and leg cramps and at first put it down to my neuropathy but as my fluid intake increased these symptoms quickly went away @jollynomad im guessing as you are getting this during exercise and with the warmer weather as drummer said i think you may need to stay hydrated a bit more.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jun 16, 2020)

I got cramps when I cut my carb intake down very low. I found by eating a little bit more carbs (not anything major - just a few more sprouts or stealing a bite of my husband's pasty or a couple of squares of 100% cocoa chocolate) that eased things at first.

Then I started eating more nuts and seeds - in particular flaxseed/linseed and chia seeds in my diet and I haven't had any problems since even with keeping my carbs to around 20g a day.  I think for me it was low magnesium intake or some other nutrient that is present in seeds.  It took a little while to build a fully rounded alternative nutrition based around very low carb but now I have I am feeling loads better.


----------

